# owning 2 dogs...advice please



## lisap82 (Jul 20, 2008)

i have had a rescued pointer x staffie for just over 2 years and we decided to get another dog as when we are out and about, he loves other dogs and he adores the dog over the road. so with this in mind we thought we would get another dog to keep him company while we are at work.

we went back to the rescue where he was from and got a jack russel who had to go ba/ck as he attacked my dog. since then we have taken in a stray for a weekend while we found his owner and my dog seemed to love him so we thought that it would be great for him to have a pal. since the jack russel incident, we decided to get a bitch so that he would naturally be the dominant dog.
i picked up a springer spaniel bitch on thurs night and we have now had 2 full days with her.

most people i know who have 2 dogs say its brilliant but my partners parents say we are wrong to get another as it will turn our boy nasty, they will never get on and they will always fight as heir 2 jack russels used to before they died.

partly because of what happened with the Jack russel we took in, my partner is very nervous of them and yesterday decided that she is on her last chance before she goes back. 

generally they arent bad although they arent particularly close. on thursday night at tea time she tried to eat out of his bowl with him so he barked at her and since then she waits until he is away from the food before going for hers. then yesterday afternoon she was growling at him a bit, nothing happened at that point and we dont know what was behind it as they were sat at opposite sides of the sofa.

then we went to my partners parents last night and my partner was giving the boy a treat and she came in to try and get a bit, he barked at her then went for the treat quickly and bit my partners thumb that was holding the treat. there have been a couple of barks at each other this morning but the rest of the time they are either laid apart or running around together.

how long do we give it to give them a fair chance to get on and how far do we puch them?

are the behaviours i have described normal?

will they ever get on?

are we right to get another dog or is it unfair on him?

sorry i know this is really long but i reallywould like the help. she is a lovely dog and i really dont want to take her back but i dont want either of them to be unhappy.

thank you

Lisa


----------



## kerrib1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

i have two dogs we had are baby bud first then when he was 2 we got tia for the same reason you got another dog, before we got her, her owner brought her round to make sure they got on.
they do bark at each other and play fight, running round the house being abit nuts. 
for the first 2 weeks they did this most of the time, but now it isnt as much, both my dogs are staffs.
to start with we used to feed them in different rooms but now they both eat in the same room and never touch each others food bowls but will share a water bowl. when giving treats they both get one at the same time i give one to one of the dogs and my oh gives the other one a treat.
i think you should give it alittle bit longer for them both to get to know each other.
if it doesnt work out and you take her back. you could always ask the rescue to do introduces between your dog and another before you bring a new dog home.


----------



## lisap82 (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for that. to be honest they are both such nice natured dogs that if it doesnt work out i dont think benson (our boy) will get on with anyone. its weird because they arent actually being particularly nasty just growl and snappy barks. 

we left them on friday for about 10 mins to see how they were shut in the garage together (we have done it out as a luxury kennel with a closed in sleeping area, a carpetted area with a sofa and a concrete area for the toilet. water is always in the carpetted area), and again we left them yesterday, this time for just over an hour. it would seem that they were fine. after the bark over the treat yesterday everyone seems against leaving them alone together tomorrow, even with my partner nipping back at lunchtime and me coming home early. so it would seem that my partners dad is going to look after benson and lola will go in the garage.

i dont know. i am very torn. a big part of me thinks everyone is being too cautious but i dont want it to be my fault if anything happens. could they really hurt or kill each other?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i have two dogs...poodles.and they fight like mad..and they "seem" to get realy nasty with each other,but they are play fighting..and they hate being apart from each other..i hope things will be ok for you and i'm sure they will be fine


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Lisa please give them a little longer to get used to each other. A few days is nothing. I had a 2 year old Rottie male and adopted a 4 1/2 year old Rottie male. I would say it took a couple of months before I felt totally content with them. My main advise would be dont, under any circumstances leave them alone together until you are certain they will not kick off. Your point about your male being 'naturally' the dominant dog is not actually true - it is usually the female who is the leader. In my case it was the new dog who became the leader so dont think cos your boy was there first and that he is male that he will be the boss
I dont know why you use the garage for when you are out (?) but if I were you I would buy a baby gate and put it between two rooms - kitchen/lounge or kitchen/garage if its attached - so that the dogs can get to know oneanother safely yet still have their own space


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi. I have to entire males 6 and 3 who get on great, they have their minor tiffs but nothing serious. Its the same with people. You move in with someone and you have to get used to eachothers personallities, habbits and mannorisms, things should calm down eventually. I was told ours wouldnt get on because our oldest is a ridgeback (big and strong) and the other a rottie (and we know what everyone thinks of them) but they are best friends and they would hate to be seperated. Once they get to know each other a bit better they will be fine. Its different talking to someone in the street to actually living with them, they just need to get to understand each other and their boundaries. They may push each other to begin with but its completely natural. try not to worry too much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe the female is doing wat females do best...being boss  and becoz of that ur dog aint happy coz be4 she came along he was getting all the attention and treats...all he can see is this female has come into his space and is sharing the goodie which he is used to getting all to himself.

As for them growling at eahother maybe its becoz each of them want all the attention from you and either dont like to share...they will hopfully eventually get the idea that both will get treats and goodies and both can share you ..it will take time for them to find their places and ther may well be a few arguments along the way but wiv time and patiants it may well work out just how u hoped.

but rememba to treat them both the same coz dogs pick up on this....i ave a couple of green eyed monsters amoungt my tribe lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

The behaviour you describe sounds normal behaviour for two dogs getting used to each other, testing the water, deciding between themselves which one of them will be the dominant one. As others have advised on this thread, give them more time to develop their relationship before giving up on them. Allow them to be together under supervision and don't leave them alone together until you are absolutely sure that they are ok with each other.

An important thing to remember is that you have to let them work it out on their own - you can't decide which one will be the dominant one and enforce it; they have to do it between them. It may well turn out that your new girl will end up in pole position over your existing boy. What you have to do is accept their choice and reinforce it - for example, greeting the dominant one first, giving him/her the first tibit, putting his/her dinner down first etc etc. That way, you avoid any need for the dominant one to feel the need to fight to reassert their dominance.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I also have two GSDS they have there scraps but never hurt each other, they are two entire mails they play fight a lot but where one goes so does the other, the domiment one will growl when hes had enough but apart from that they are fine, they play fight all the time which can be mistaken for real fighting and looks frightening but they are just playing as we always keep an eye on them.


----------



## lisap82 (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you all. we had a much better day already yesterday where they were actually looking like friends at some points and they only had one scuffle when benson leaped out of the door and landed on her in the garden. it looked like it scared them equally.

they are both such nice dogs i think they arent quite sure who is going to be dominant as when they bark at each other they both back off, ignore each other for a while and then play. i think my parnter is starting to be more convinced that it will be good. but is cautious because of his parents stories.


----------

